# Pigeon egg did not hatch+ Baby pigeon health



## Silvarrior (Oct 23, 2016)

hi. i have tWo homing pigeons that i have been keeping for about 6 months now. my house is in a very hot country (42 degree C right now). 




























i feed my pigeons a mix feed of seeds that i get from the bird market(contains wheat, pearl millet seeds,corn and some other seeds). i keep the couple in a cage/coop as shown. i change their water everyday and have placed a shelter inside and in the shelter i placed a nesting bowl and some hay. there, the pigeon lays.
My pigeons previously laid two eggs , once in January and then march. the first time, the eggs hatched and the babies grew about two months old when they flew off with their father while playing outside. the father returned some hours later and alone. the young ones never returned.then the couple laid again but only one egg hatched and the other egg didnt hatch. the baby died a few days later and in a sudden. we didnt find out what happened. the couple laid yet again some later and about a week ago, the first egg hatched. the second egg didnt hatch.as the weather is very hot, is it right for the couple to sit on the baby and the egg. and also, the baby seems weak to me, he doesnt move or blink just sits with half open eyes without much response. the unhatched egg is still in the nest and the couple sits on it in turns. the egg looks darker everyday so what could it mean. its already been about 24 days since it was laid. and is there any extra feed or care i need to give the baby. also, what to do about the hot weather. do pigeons need cooling at 42 degree C. (P.S just this morning, the couple just came out of the nest to eat and left the egg and baby. then they sat on the shelter and havent gone into it again. have they given up on the egg and what to do?)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Could also be that the parents are carrying something like salmonella or e-coli. With this babies can die in the shell or within days of hatching. You can have the droppings checked by vet to see if they are carrying anything. It could also be too hot. Do you at least offer the parents a bath to cool off in?


----------

